# Urine Stains



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Anyone know how to get those nasty pee stains off a goat face? I know there are some commercial products, but anything around the house I can use?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't know of anything around the house that removes stains but I know vinegar removes the smell. I just use horse whitening shampoo plus conditioner and let it set for a few minutes then rinse.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I would try whitening shampoo for dogs. It is ok on any color not just white.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Cowboy Magic. Be sure to let it sit for several minutes before rinsing.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Is cowboy magic a shampoo?

With the dog whitening shampoo apply it before water and rub it in well and let it sit then wash it out after a few mins.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

freedomstarfarm said:


> Is cowboy magic a shampoo?
> 
> With the dog whitening shampoo apply it before water and rub it in well and let it sit then wash it out after a few mins.


Yep! Its a brand of horse products. They work really well but are kind of pricey for me with 4-H goats.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Dani give the dog whitening shampoo a shot. It should work just as well and would save a ton of money! You can get any generic brand. The trick is to apply then use a little water and later well and let it sit a bit before rinsing.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'll have to give it a try. The bad things aboutwhites goats is their legs get so dirty and stained... talk about a pain haha


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My black legged bucks have hair on the front legs that turns orange from them spraying...and sometimes even raw and bald during rut...I smear their legs with a heavy layer of bag balm, it helps to repel urine and allows them to heal. Maybe once you get your boy clean...try smearing him with bag balm or vaseline to help keep them "unstained"


----------

